# Tired of shoddy workmanship



## NorthernSky (12 Oct 2020)

had a 10ft x 8ft shed installed several weeks back
only just measured it and it's half an inch shy of that on both sides. it's peeved me off (i am a picky bugger though)
would that annoy you? measured our other shed and it's half an inch over, which is what i would expect when you factor in the edge framing

have little faith in anyone doing work for me anymore, after a couple of other shoddy jobs in the past (by different folk)
does anyone take pride in their work any more 👎


----------



## vickster (12 Oct 2020)

NorthernSky said:


> had a 10ft x 8ft shed installed several weeks back
> only just measured it and it's half an inch shy of that on both sides. it's peeved me off (i am a picky bugger though)
> would that annoy you? measured our other shed and it's half an inch over, which is what i would expect when you factor in the edge framing
> 
> ...


No, I wouldn't even measure it! 
If that fussy, why didn't you install yourself?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2020)

Maybe they forgot to fit a pair of ¼" shims?


----------



## Sterlo (12 Oct 2020)

You've been diddled there, I think you should ask for 0.93% of your money back for pro-rata loss of storage space.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (12 Oct 2020)

First World problem.


----------



## wafter (12 Oct 2020)

Even as an immensely picky sod myself I could probably live with that; worst case 0.5" over 8ft is what, about half a percent..? I'd consider that within allowable tolerances tbh.

That aside I can completely identify with where you're coming from in principal - I'm sick of being disappointed / angered by the poor quality of workmanship I've experienced when forced to get others to do work for me... this along with being tight means that I do my utmost to do everything I can myself; low-level DIY, achievable jobs on the car, everything on the bike. 

Of course this being coupled with being enormously unproductive usually just backs me into a corner where nothing gets done


----------



## alicat (12 Oct 2020)

Nah, the last shed was bigger than specified. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2020)

What was the ambient temperature when you measured it?


----------



## Electric_Andy (12 Oct 2020)

I'm picky about shoddy workmanship and/or shoddy materials. but that wouldn't bother me at all. It would be different if I had bought the materials and that 1/2 inch meant that the job couldn't be completed, but if the shed is sturdy and straight then that's job done.

I do know what you mean though, I've ordered many a thing online that has arrived and I've had to make modifications to it so that it works (easier than sending back). Stripped threads, holes that aren't drilled straight or a couple mm off so things won't line up. it's very annoying, but it's a real minefield these days where companies are trying to cut corners and quality control is very often lacking. You can't even rely on expensive brands anymore; as some are made cheaply but had an expensive brand logo screwed on but are the same crap underneath.

Enjoy your shed


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2020)

Mind boggles.


----------



## annedonnelly (12 Oct 2020)

I wouldn't have measured it, but I certainly agree about some professionals not doing a very good job. The last time I had anyone hang wallpaper he was a professional (also related to me. I didn't expect a reduced price but perhaps a bit of attention to detail). He left tiny strips missing & put joins in really poor places. Very disappointing.

If I can I'd rather attempt something myself and do an adequate job rather than pay someone who won't be much better.

But I'd also happily sing the praises of people who do a good job.


----------



## NorthernSky (12 Oct 2020)

annedonnelly said:


> I wouldn't have measured it, but I certainly agree about some professionals not doing a very good job. The last time I had anyone hang wallpaper he was a professional (also related to me. I didn't expect a reduced price but perhaps a bit of attention to detail). He left tiny strips missing & put joins in really poor places. Very disappointing.
> 
> If I can I'd rather attempt something myself and do an adequate job rather than pay someone who won't be much better.
> 
> But I'd also happily sing the praises of people who do a good job.


i wish i had never measured it to be honest but i was measuring inside for a workbench and i popped outside to measure it for whatever reason.
i'll live with it i guess but they got my back up about a few other things so this just set me off.
they won't be getting a recommendation, will look elsewhere next time


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Oct 2020)

From my experience joiners and builders work in CM and Inches where as engineers and glaziers work in MM, no one would sell a 9' 11 1/2" x 7' 11 1/2" shed

The usual issue with items like this is that people expect it to be that size inside instead of outside.....


----------



## screenman (12 Oct 2020)

Maybe when it gets damp it will expand a bit.


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Maybe when it gets damp it will expand a bit.



In the UK, nah


----------



## Beebo (12 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> What was the ambient temperature when you measured it?


Or what speed was the shed travelling at when measured. concord expanded 7 inches whilst travelling at Mach 2. So just accelerate the shed to the speed of sound and measure again.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2020)

Google 'Nominal Size'


----------



## All uphill (12 Oct 2020)

I am guilty of wanting "cheap" but expecting "quality", which can lead to disappointment. Even worse is paying a premium price and still getting a rubbish product. I haven't found a good answer to this, except buying from retailers who have a good returns policy.


----------



## figbat (12 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Or what speed was the shed travelling at when measured. concord expanded 7 inches whilst travelling at Mach 2. So just accelerate the shed to the speed of sound and measure again.


Ah, but that was a thermal effect, not a speed effect. The heat came from the speed though.

Is this an effect of the shed nominally being “eight-be-ten” but actually being made in metric units?


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Oct 2020)

If your first shed was a half-inch bigger and the new one a half-inch smaller than 10' X 8' then on average they've been spot on, and in fact you've gained 0.5 sq inches on two sheds that were perfectly sized.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> The usual issue with items like this is that people expect it to be that size inside instead of outside.....



Don't tell the OP that -


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2020)

Seriously? This is an issue worthy of a thread??


----------



## Moodyman (12 Oct 2020)

I too find many tradesmen shoddy and unreliable so have learnt to do many jobs myself. The only jobs I won't do are those where there is a significant outlay on tools that won't get used often or, where there is a high safety risk e.g. roofing.

Recently had a tree surgeon to cut three trees, but his idea of cleaning up was to use a leaf blower to blow everything to the side of the garden. I made him pick it up like he agreed to when he took the job on.


----------



## Moodyman (12 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Seriously? This is an issue worthy of a thread??



In isolation...probably no, but in general yes. I think the OP has a point that some workmen are shysters and take many customers for a ride, particularly the vulnerable (i.e.elderly).


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2020)

Moodyman said:


> In isolation...probably no, but in general yes. I think the OP has a point that some workmen are shysters and take many customers for a ride, particularly the vulnerable (i.e.elderly).


Then there are the ones who are just incompetent


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2020)

Moodyman said:


> In isolation...probably no, but in general yes. I think the OP has a point that some workmen are shysters and take many customers for a ride, particularly the vulnerable (i.e.elderly).


Yes, I'm sure you're correct in general but this is stimulated by a garden shed 0.5" too small. This doesn't qualify as shoddy workmanship. If the OP is upset perhaps he should speak to whoever did the work. There may well be a sound reason.

As for 0 5"? Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## MartinQ (13 Oct 2020)

10 * 8 ft is 3.048 * 2.438 m. Was it a metric measurements (appropriately rounded) 3 * 2.4?

If so, blame those dastardly EU metric bods for robbing you.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Oct 2020)

Im just wondering what you intended to do with that extra inch of space 🤔


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2020)

We have just had two bathrooms ripped out and refitted. Not entirely happy, new resin shower tray broke across the corners, wasn’t supported underneath ! The annoying thing was when it was first laid it was not level so had to call him back before the tiler came to sort it. I’d say that’s a school boy error ! Other bathroom mucked up with the radiator position resulting in having to cut bigger holes in newly tiled floor. Yes he was cheaper than a lot but it still came to £12-£13k for both bathrooms all in. All fixed now free of charge but it just leaves a sour taste.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2020)

MartinQ said:


> 10 * 8 ft is 3.048 * 2.438 m. Was it a metric measurements (appropriately rounded) 3 * 2.4?
> 
> If so, blame those dastardly EU metric bods for robbing you.



This - the shed will be metric. Built our 8x6 shed on decking, and guess what, fitted perfectly with the metric decking as the shed is in effect metric. They quote feet for old folk ! 👅


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2020)

There is a very good reason I do as much as possibly myself at home. I refitted our bathroom better than the builders did it when they built our house. The tiles just fell off. We kept the bath and sink as we liked the colour (pale cream) but I needed a new loo bowl (that ruddy crack started a bathroom refurb). Turned the bath round 180 degrees, refitted it properly (the builders didn't adjust the legs properly), and replaced the electric shower, and put up some really good tiles - here is where an proper tile cutter is just the business.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2020)

I’ve done all my one bathrooms and kitchens in the past but time is limited these days, however it’s proved that it m not that bad after all !!


----------



## stephec (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Seriously? This is an issue worthy of a thread??


You've been around long enough to know the answer to that, considering some of the threads that we"ve had in the past.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Oct 2020)

1/2"? 

On the other hand, I was moaning to 'er indores only yesterday about the new gazebo she she asked me to sort out because it was rubbing when you extended the extendable poles. Turns out the ends of the tubing haven't been finished off, so as you slide one section into another, tiny metal burrs on the end-edges cut into the sliding pole - hence the roughness . It'll actually sort itself out after a couple of uses - the burrs will gouge out little grooves to go through, so no more rubbing. But you do wonder about a company that's either unaware of the issue or incapable of having the new lad take a small file or a bit of emery paper to all those tube ends to make sure they're smooth and won't snag. (It wasn't cheap either.)


----------



## annedonnelly (13 Oct 2020)

NorthernSky said:


> i wish i had never measured it to be honest but i was measuring inside for a workbench and i popped outside to measure it for whatever reason.



Admit it - you just got a shiny new tape measure & you've been running around measuring everything that doesn't move fast enough, haven't you!!!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Or what speed was the shed travelling at when measured. concord expanded 7 inches whilst travelling at Mach 2. So just accelerate the shed to the speed of sound and measure again.


So, at Mach 2 who went outside to measure it ?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Seriously? This is an issue worthy of a thread??
> [/QUOTE
> Not just worthy.......it is absolutely vital.
> Only problem is it should be on the very old farts thread.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b_ZeJqNt4Hk


----------



## wafter (14 Oct 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> I'm picky about shoddy workmanship and/or shoddy materials. but that wouldn't bother me at all. It would be different if I had bought the materials and that 1/2 inch meant that the job couldn't be completed, but if the shed is sturdy and straight then that's job done.
> 
> I do know what you mean though, I've ordered many a thing online that has arrived and I've had to make modifications to it so that it works (easier than sending back). Stripped threads, holes that aren't drilled straight or a couple mm off so things won't line up. it's very annoying, but it's a real minefield these days where companies are trying to cut corners and quality control is very often lacking. You can't even rely on expensive brands anymore; as some are made cheaply but had an expensive brand logo screwed on but are the same crap underneath.
> 
> Enjoy your shed


I'm similar and can completely identify with where you're coming from. Best case IMO is to put the boot in hard about shonky quality; if it's cheap stuff they often can't be arsed with the cost and hassle of replacement so just refund you' in which case you've got a free serviceable item if you can sort it out


----------



## gbb (14 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> There is a very good reason I do as much as possibly myself at home. I refitted our bathroom better than the builders did it when they built our house. The tiles just fell off. We kept the bath and sink as we liked the colour (pale cream) but I needed a new loo bowl (that ruddy crack started a bathroom refurb). Turned the bath round 180 degrees, refitted it properly (the builders didn't adjust the legs properly), and replaced the electric shower, and put up some really good tiles - here is where an proper tile cutter is just the business.


Likewise. I'm not sure I ever had a tradesman in...ever.
Complete bathroom refurb plus tiling.
Complete kitchen refurb plus tiling.
Kitchen refresh including worktops, door, pelmets etc
Laminate flooring a few times.
Various plumbing jobs.
Used to fit my own cookers, gas or electric.
Interior doors and furniture, carpets, decorating, i will try almost anything and do an acceptable, sometimes equally as good job as a professional.

I know two guys, semi professional, very thorough, very good but even they are looking at £200 a day, bit cheaper for cash.
Do I enjoy doing it myself ?, no way, but I'm too tight by far.


----------



## icowden (15 Oct 2020)

NorthernSky said:


> had a 10ft x 8ft shed installed several weeks back
> only just measured it and it's half an inch shy of that on both sides. it's peeved me off (i am a picky bugger though)
> would that annoy you? measured our other shed and it's half an inch over, which is what i would expect when you factor in the edge framing



I think you probably have to allow for expansion / shrinkage due to temperature and weather. What annoyed me about my shed was that about 6 months after installation the tongue and groove planks were separating, leaving big gaps everywhere. I got complete disinterest from Tiger Sheds - customer service about the worst I have ever experienced.


----------



## Electric_Andy (15 Oct 2020)

My neighbour had a feather edge fence which was quite old and blew down in the high winds we had last year. She got it fixed soon after. When we came to do our fence (to put alongside hers to cover it up as it was unsightly) the workmanship was absolutely dire. They put 1 new post in the middle which was wonky and not in alignment, other boards had been re-tacked and had already fallen off after less than a year, screws had been used to "secure" the boards on and had come through the other side into my garden which I nearly cut my wrists open on. She said she had paid a lot of momey to have it done (but I suspect it was done through insurance). My Dad is not a Pro but ours looks pristine. If I had done a job like that, I would be too embarrassed to even get out of bed, let alone ask money for it


----------



## snorri (15 Oct 2020)

NorthernSky said:


> had a 10ft x 8ft shed installed several weeks back. only just measured it and it's half an inch shy of that on both sides.


Possibly the difference crept in when using Metric/Imperial conversion tables.
It's a bit unfair to be expecting contractors to be adhering to Imperial measurements some 55 years after adoption of Metric in the UK.


----------



## postman (17 Oct 2020)

Update poster has realized tape measure was faulty.All is well with the world.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2020)

snorri said:


> Possibly the difference crept in when using Metric/Imperial conversion tables.
> It's a bit unfair to be expecting contractors to be adhering to Imperial measurements some 55 years after adoption of Metric in the UK.


Most contractors still talk imperial quite happily, and most bulk materials are sold in sizes that correspond to imeprial measures. 

Imperial was around long before Metric, and will be arpund long after Operation Yewtree catches up eith Monsieur Metric and his work is completely discredited by association.

[Obtuse, dense, and SNP supporting readers please note - this last paragraph was a joke. Thank you.]


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Most contractors still talk imperial quite happily, and most bulk materials are sold in sizes that correspond to imeprial measures.
> 
> Imperial was around long before Metric, and will be arpund long after Operation Yewtree catches up eith Monsieur Metric and his work is completely discredited by association.
> 
> [Obtuse, dense, and SNP supporting readers please note - this last paragraph was a joke. Thank you.]


Most contractors still think in 8 by 4.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2020)

Indeed, and they all get delivered on a standard 48 x 40 inch pallet from a 20 x 8 x 8 1/2 foot shipping container...

Imperial is everywhere. It wont be going away, and contractors will continue to use it because theyll have no choice if they eant to be able to buy or build anyrhing.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Most contractors still think in 8 by 4.


I used to work with a guy that would always mix metric with imperial and ask for eg 500mm x 4 inches.


----------



## oldworld (19 Oct 2020)

I had to check that I haven't had an extra long sleep and today was 1st April.
A shed, and you're worrying about it not being bang on size, it's a shed not a precision item. It's made from natural materials and can shrink or expand even if it arrived spot on size.
I'd be angry if it was a door or a cupboard that didn't match the stated size but on a shed ? Not unless it 1 or 2 inches out.
I bet you're a bugger to work for.
I get angry but more about the poor finish of bike parts. Rust appearing on components only weeks after putting them on the bike. Don't manufacturers know bikes are used outdoors.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Indeed, and they all get delivered on a standard 48 x 40 inch pallet from a 20 x 8 x 8 1/2 foot shipping container...
> 
> Imperial is everywhere. It wont be going away, and contractors will continue to use it because theyll have no choice if they eant to be able to buy or build anyrhing.


Yet when I had the Woodburner installed I decided I'd buy a big chunk of Oak to act as a Mantlepiece, so I measured the chimney breast. bang on 1200mm, thing is the house was built in 1950/51.


----------

